# Metro UI apps for Windows 7



## gdebojyoti (Sep 9, 2013)

Is there a way to create apps for Windows 7 that will have an interface like the Metro UI?
The apps will also have the ability to connect to the internet, and exchange data with a particular website (I want to create a desktop app for a website of mine).


I want to use technologies like HTML, CSS, JS. Is it possible?
Or do I have to use something like the Adobe AIR SDK?

Please reply.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 9, 2013)

AFAIK for creating Desktop Apps in Metro UI Apps you need VS2012 which needs to be Win 8.

Else if you want to use HTML, CSS, JS then there are tons of Metro UI CSS exists, you can use them.

1. Metro UI CSS
2. *github.com/olton/Metro-UI-CSS
3. Metro UI CSS | UICloud
4. NuGet Gallery | Metro UI CSS 0.9.5.2 (NuGET Package For VS)


----------



## gdebojyoti (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for your reply.
However, I do not want to create an website with a Metro UI like interface. Instead, I am interested in developing an app for Windows 7 with the same.

I do not have Windows 8. Also, the apps created by your first method will probably not run on Windows 7.

Is it possible to create that UI using AIR?


----------

